# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour du lịch Sihanouk Ville 5 ngày 4 đêm

## huynhthi

*TOUR SIEMREAP – PHNOMPENH – SIHANOUK VILLE**(5 NGÀY 4 ĐÊM)**Ngày 01: TP.Hồ Chí Minh - Siem Reap    (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)*
*Sáng*:  Xe và HDV *sẽ* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Mộc Bài, nghỉ giải lao và dùng điểm tâm tại Trảng Bàng (chi phí tự túc). Đến của khẩu Mộc Bài làm thủ tục xuất, nhập cảnh Campuchia. Tiếp tục hành trình qua tỉnh Prey Veng, quý khách dùng cơm trưa ở tỉnh Kongpong cham. Tiếp tục đi Siem Reap, tham quan và nghe thuyết minh về cây Cầu Rồng, được xây dựng cách nay hơn 10 thế kỷ mà vẫn vững chảy !!!
*Chiều* *:* Đến Siem Reap, nhận phòng, sinh hoạt tự do. Nghỉ đêm tại Siem Reap.
*Ngày 02: Khám phá Angkor huyền bí      (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)*
*Sáng**:*  Quý khách dùng điểm tâm buffer tại khách sạn. *Tham quan Cổng Nam Angkor Thom mang đậm phong cách kiến trúc độc đáo của Khmer cổ đại. Thần Bayon Bốn mặt với nụ cười bí ẩn, Quảng trường đấu voi.*
*Trưa: * Dùng cơm trưa. Tiếp tục chương trình *tham quan Angkor Wat, đền Taphrom* nơi quay bộ phim “ Bí mật ngôi mộ cổ ” và các đền đài khác. Quý khách *chinh phục núi Bakheng, ngắm hoàng hôn phủ ánh vàng trên cổ thành Angkor* (Khách có thể cưỡi voi lên núi, tự túc chi phí).
*Chiều**:* Về Siem Reap, ăn buffet tối và *thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn nghệ thuật Apsara đặc sắc.* Nghỉ đêm tại Siem Reap.
*Ngày 03: Siem Reap - Phnom Penh    (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)       * 
*Sáng*: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Phnom Penh, tại điểm giải lao quý vị sẽ ngạc nhiên thú vị với món ăn chế biến từ côn trùng: Nhện chiên giòn, bò cạp chiên giòn! Đến Phnom Penh dùng cơm trưa, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Chiều *tham quan Hoàng cung, Chùa Vàng, Chùa Bạc, quảng trường sông Bốn Mặt, đài Độc Lập. Tham quan và giải trí tại sòng bạc Nagar lớn nhất thủ đô Phnom Penh.*
*Chiều** :* Dùng cơm tối tại khu ẩm thực nổi tiếng của Phnom Penh bên dòng Mekong. Trở về khách sạn, tự do. Nghỉ đêm tại Phnom Penh.
*Ngày 04: Phnom Penh - Sihanoukville     (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)*
*Sáng**:*   Quý khách dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng khởi hành đi Sihanoukville. Ăn trưa. Chiều tự do *tham quan tắm biển* (một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất ở Campuchia)
*Chiều**:*  Ăn tối. Dạo đêm trên biển.
*Ngày 05: Sihanoukville - Phnom Penh - TP.HCM  (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
*Sáng** :* Quý khách dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Khởi hành về Việt Nam.
*Trưa** :* Dừng ăn trưa tại Phnom Penh. Rời Phnom Penh về cửa khẩu Bavet làm thủ tục xuất cảnh Campuchia, nhập cảnh Việt Nam và tiếp tục về TP.HCM, kết thúc chuyến tham quan. Hẹn gặp lại quý khách !
*   Tiêu chuẩn phục vụ:*
 *GIÁ TOUR TRẺ EM:*

Dưới 02 tuổi miễn phí, ăn ngủ cha mẹ tự lo.Từ 03 – 04 tuổi đóng 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn người lớn, ngủ chung với bố mẹTừ 05 – 10 tuổi đóng 75% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn người lớn, ngủ chung bố mẹ.Từ 11 tuổi trở  lên đóng vé như người lớn.



 *GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM :*  

*Lệ phí*
Lệ phí cửa khẩu

*Khách sạn*
Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 02 – 03  khách / phòng




*Xe*
Xe máy lạnh đưa đón và tham quan suốt tuyến

*Ăn uống*
Theo chương trình(đã bao gồm 01 buổi ăn buffer và xem biểu diễn *Apsara*)

*Hướng dẫn*
Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt suốt tuyến và HDV địa phương

*Tham quan* 
Phí tham quan tất cả các điểm theo chương trình

*Quà tặng*
Khăn du lịch truyền thống của Campuchia.



 *GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM*

     Visa tái nhập đối với Việt kiều và khách Quốc tế 50 usd / khách.
     Các chi phí cá nhân khác như: điện thoại, giặt ủi, mua sắm, nước uống.
     Tiền “TIP” của HDV và tài xế địa phương : 03usd/ngày.
     Phòng Single phụ thu thêm 45usd
     Visa cho khách Việt Kiều và nước ngoài: 25usd
 *Vé máy bay đi và về:    *  usd



 *ĐỀ NGHỊ QUÝ KHÁCH MANG THEO GIẤY TỜ TUỲ THÂN*



*01. Địa điểm và thời gian tập trung :*  tập trung tại 40/2 Bùi Viện hoặc tại điểm hẹn.
*02. Di chuyển bằng xe :* Du lịch 45 chổ (tuỳ theo số lượng khách)
*03. Hướng dẫn viên* : chu đáo, nhiệt tình, am hiểu về Campuchia.
*04.  Khách Sạn : 3, 4 sao    * 
*05. Một số thông tin cần thiết khác.*
Quý khách vui lòng đúng giờ và đúng hẹn trong quá trình đi tour .
Quý khách có nhu cầu tách đoàn đi riêng, xin vui lòng báo lại cho trưởng đoàn hoặc hướng dẫn viên Việt Nam.
Quý khách vui lòng không xả rác và không làm điều gì phương hại đến phong tục của người Campuchia .
Tiền “Tip” cho hướng dẫn viên địa phương và tài xế là 03$ / ngày / người.
*Lưu ý :* Nếu có gì thay đổi chúng tôi sẽ thông báo đến quý khách trong thời gian.
*Giá tour trọn gói: 245 $/ Pax ( 4 SAO, 3 SAO)**Kính chúc quý khách có một chuyến tham quan vui vẻ và thú vị !**RAC  Travel** , Đồng hành** du lịch* * !!!

**CÔNG TY TNHH - MTV - DL THÁI DƯƠNG (RAC Travel)*
*40/2 Bùi Viện, Phạm Ngũ Lão, Q1, Tp.HCM*
*Tel: 08.66846427 - 0902341540*
*Yh: q*uachngan_tg

----------

